# Average age to learn to solve the Rubik's Cube



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 20, 2021)

Im wondering what is the average age to actually learn the 3x3 cube is.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 20, 2021)

Hey the poll is updated!


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 20, 2021)

I guess for me it would be about 16, in 1981ish using James Nourse's book.

I relearned last year at 55 though...


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 20, 2021)

I think 7-10 should be replaced with actual numbers if possible. I want to collect data for a school project but its ok if you cant change that


----------



## awh (Oct 20, 2021)

I learned back in the 80s when they were the big craze, when I was 6 or 7 years old. But it's only been relatively recently than I've been actively trying to improve my times. For so long it's just been a trick to get free beers.



vidcapper said:


> I guess for me it would be about 16, in 1981ish using James Nourse's book.



Hah! Me too, same book. My Dad had a copy. Making the cross and then corners on top the way the book's solution went also helped with my Rubik's Cube Calendar.


----------



## Scollier (Oct 20, 2021)

I really want to see someone put 6 or younger...


----------



## qwr (Oct 20, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I really want to see someone put 6 or younger...







twice as fast as I am already


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> twice as fast as I am already


"ok mom and dad am I allowed to eat now?"


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 20, 2021)

That's just not fair.


----------



## White KB (Oct 20, 2021)

2-year-olds can do it too.


----------



## CFOP INC (Oct 20, 2021)

Noooooooooo it can't be true.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 20, 2021)

White KB said:


> 2-year-olds can do it too.


It's even more impressive when you realize that she's using F2L pairs and (presumably) 4LL, not just beginners.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 20, 2021)

White KB said:


> 2-year-olds can do it too.


BRAZILLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## White KB (Oct 20, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> It's even more impressive when you realize that she's using F2L pairs and (presumably) 4LL, not just beginners.


Yeah, I saw a video like this when I was learning 4LLL and I was so jealous... (I was averaging 60 seconds and the solver in that video could do it in 40.)
Now I can do it in under 15 lol


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 22, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I really want to see someone put 6 or younger...


I cant because I have reached the max number of options

I added 8 and 9


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 23, 2021)

I can't change my vote.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 23, 2021)

fixed


hellocubers said:


> I can't change my vote.


you can now change your vote


----------



## SanaySub25 (Oct 23, 2021)

I learned when I was 10 for my birthday.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Oct 23, 2021)

P.S. I am going to use this data for a project (more details to come) so your vote really helps! Thanks!


----------



## AkashSreedharan (Oct 26, 2021)

I learnt to solve 1 side at like 3-4 but only when I was 9 did i learn the whole thing. When i tried before, i always got stuck at the second layer edges. 

BTW I learnt from the CUBICLE's vid


----------



## White KB (Oct 26, 2021)

AkashSreedharan said:


> I learnt to solve 1 side at like 3-4 but only when I was 9 did i learn the whole thing. When i tried before, i always got stuck at the second layer edges.
> 
> BTW I learnt from the CUBICLE's vid


For me, it was RedKB's tutorial (First Layer) and Ruwix (everything else).


----------



## Garf (Oct 27, 2021)

I learned in Seattle, then CFOP from a sketchy PDF, then everything else from J-Perm, Cubeskills, and everything else.


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 27, 2021)

Wow, besides me being a senior cuber apparently, ai don't think I would've bitten through learning the cube at the age most of you did. I was just interested in computer games at that time.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 27, 2021)

I learned with badmephisto, the legend


----------



## Ninjascoccer (Oct 27, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I learned with badmephisto, the legend


Dang I learnt it from the Rubik’s site in June lol


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 27, 2021)

Ninjascoccer said:


> Dang I learnt it from the Rubik’s site in June lol


I started with the rubik pdf but found it confusing so I searched other resources and found out myself I could combine last layer algs to solve any configuration
But badmephisto was the one source that made me get faster.


----------



## #TeamMichael (Oct 27, 2021)

I am 11 right now and did my first compo at 9.


----------



## GooseCuber (Oct 27, 2021)

I learned from Dan Brown's Video even though its 13 years old


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 27, 2021)

#TeamMichael said:


> I am 11 right now and did my first compo at 9.


wow was it hard to organize?


----------



## #TeamMichael (Oct 27, 2021)

I guess. My dad got me into cubing so he did everything


----------



## LBr (Oct 29, 2021)

i learned from the ruwix site


----------



## White KB (Oct 29, 2021)

LBr said:


> i learned from the ruwix site


Yeah, I think it's a really helpful site for the beginner's method.


----------



## #TeamMichael (Oct 29, 2021)

LBr said:


> i learned from the ruwix site


LOL those are all of the good cubing brands. I love those three to.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 30, 2021)

Storytime. When I was 8 years old I had a decent dollar store cube as my "main". I actually got around to figuring out the concept of layers. One time I actually solved the white and yellow layer. (Don't ask me how, I think I used (accidental)commutators) Anyway after that I gave I to a beginner tutorial to solve it and neglected it for some time. 2021, I became inspired by a friend to learn CFOP and improved ever since.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 30, 2021)

Learned to solve a Rubik's brand from the Rubik's website when I was 10. mainly did it because of covid (and to impress girls people let's be honest).
I jumped from 50 seconds to 35 seconds in a week, learned CFOP, got to 25, and have improved to 22 about now. I learned several new methods when I was averaging around 29 and switched to Roux for about a week. Roux didn't work for me. I stuck to CFOP and am nearly sub-20 now.


----------



## White KB (Oct 30, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I learned several new methods when I was averaging around 29 and switched to Roux for about a week. Roux didn't work for me. I stuck to CFOP and am nearly sub-20 now.


CFOP gang


----------



## #TeamMichael (Oct 31, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Storytime. When I was 8 years old I had a decent dollar store cube as my "main". I actually got around to figuring out the concept of layers. One time I actually solved the white and yellow layer. (Don't ask me how, I think I used (accidental)commutators) Anyway after that I gave I to a beginner tutorial to solve it and neglected it for some time. 2021, I became inspired by a friend to learn CFOP and improved ever since.


The first cube I ever solved was a GAN 365m in 2017 when I was 7. I loved it and then started doing cubing. My dad was a very good cuber so he had so many cube in his office. He got me into cubing and now me and him have a point system at comps to race each other. If you get a PB thats 2 points. For every solve you get 1 point. If you get a PB avrage you get 3 points and if you get a WR you get 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 points.


----------



## Flowkap (Oct 31, 2021)

#TeamMichael said:


> The first cube I ever solved was a GAN 365m in 2017 when I was 7. I loved it and then started doing cubing. My dad was a very good cuber so he had so many cube in his office. He got me into cubing and now me and him have a point system at comps to race each other. If you get a PB thats 2 points. For every solve you get 1 point. If you get a PB avrage you get 3 points and if you get a WR you get 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 points.


You should change your proper age then in the profile settings. It states 22 years, but from your story you're eleven.


----------



## White KB (Nov 1, 2021)

#TeamMichael said:


> The first cube I ever solved was a GAN 365m in 2017 when I was 7. I loved it and then started doing cubing. My dad was a very good cuber so he had so many cube in his office. He got me into cubing and now me and him have a point system at comps to race each other. If you get a PB thats 2 points. For every solve you get 1 point. If you get a PB avrage you get 3 points and if you get a WR you get 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 points.


10 unvigintillion points! That's a lot!


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 1, 2021)

As a small kid, I managed to figure out how to solve a face (not layer, just face) on my own, but for some reason I had the preconception that solving the full cube would be too difficult so I never even bothered to learn. Then a few years later I got into secondary school and saw my classmates playing with cubes, and I guess that changed my mind or something. (It's been a while; I don't remember the details.)

Add about a decade and here I am.


----------

